# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  NEW DETECTION

## akram fattoum

HELLO


From a short time, symptoms of the virus began to develop


When you install CCLEANER and start working, the computer restart again  :Sad: 


When you run ARDWARE CLEANER a message error appears win 32 not valid


There are unknown programs running Windows

Slow down a lot when running

----------

